# lack of reports



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Sorry for the lack of reports folks I have a son that's getting married this year and I it not that easy getting out, but it will be over on the 30th and I will be out there to make up for lost fishing time.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I want to hear about them chomper blues out in the Sound! I miss fishing off of the beaches at Port Jeff and Mt. Sinai.

I see you're logged on.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

The Wedding is over so you will start seeing reports most likely tomorrow or Thursday I have to check my gear out but I'M BACK!!!!!


----------

